

Yet another use for Dropbox? - nebula
http://blog.getdropbox.com/?p=33

======
mingdingo
This is actually pretty sweet.

I wonder if they could have used some kind of web chat like campfire, or if
the Iranian authorities had banned every explicit communication channel.

------
akronim
I'm not sure that publicising this use is the best way to keep it available...

~~~
schindyguy
ya doesnt seem like the best idea to keep it up...

how bout using proxies?

